# Need Marmoset help.



## ihatechaos (Jul 5, 2012)

I recently became the owner of a beautiful marmoset. Before I got her I put hours of research into what she ate and how to look after her properly. I got all of the correct foods and she just won't eat them. All she will eat is bananas, marmoset jelly, grapes, rice pudding and bread. She will not touch her meal worms, and she won't touch anything else I give her. I think its because her previous owner only fed her marmoset jelly mixed with baby food with some fruit also. I think she might not like the texture of other foods. What do I do? Keep buying baby food and mixing it with the jelly? I'm even considering blending her mealworms so she will get the nourishment she needs from them! I'm really worried. Do you think it could be because I've only had her for 5 days and that she's still nervous and getting used to things? I also haven't seen her drink any water while she's been here. She's 9 months old and very healthy. But I'm worrying anyway.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have no knowledge what so ever about monkeys but i'd put money on it that most her problem is she's missing her mum, dad and possible siblings  One on their own is so very sad, they really do need a same breed companion.

Some one will be along to give you their advice. They will more than likely be very blunt and short to the point but they know their stuff so please take it in the good and caring way that it will be meant.



Good luck and hopefully things will be sorted soon

Paula


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is it being kept on its own?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree....probably missing monkey company. Monkeys should never be kept alone, it's cruel to do so.......so it might be an idea to dig deep, smash the piggy bank and get a friend for her.


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

Again, i also have no experience with marmosets, but id be thinking she is depressed because she is alone. Are marmosets not supposed to live in pairs or groups?


----------



## ihatechaos (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm buying her sister next month! The breeder wouldn't let me take her sister yet as he likes to keep them as a family of 4 so the babies get carried. So she's coming next month  she is eating though that's the thing. But just not solids! Or veg, she only eats the fruit and the jelly, she leaves the pasta and the veg. She also plays with the dog constantly so she has constant company. She even rides him.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Cool. Just persevere with it.


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

try marshmellows mine LOVE them haha


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Sonnymack said:


> try marshmellows mine LOVE them haha


:banghead:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Sonnymack said:


> try marshmellows mine LOVE them haha


Because marshmallows are regular rainforest staples then?


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

i had marmosets many years ago they are social animals that live in groups how old is it ? as babys they learn from older members like the mother as to what to eat and how .for now if you are getting another for it i would just persevere with trying him with new foods just dont give him junk food its no good for him and can make him ill.as long as hes eating something and drinking you should be ok .just keep an eye on him and get him a partner


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Peronally I'd get a marmoset from another breeder, rather than her sister next month. You will just have the same problem again if they are being fed incorrectly at present. 
Also if you get one from another breeder who already has them on a good diet and includes bugs and solids then your current monkey will likely learn to try foods from the other one eating them readily.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe im picking up what the OP said but im sure he/she said the wee marmoset was riding a dog??


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is this Marmoset hand-reared or parent-reared? 

Why did the 'breeder' not just leave this one you have bought in with the family troop until the younger sister of yours has carried babies & then sell you 2 at the same time?


----------



## ihatechaos (Jul 5, 2012)

Marshmellows are bad for their teeth, I'm not going to feed her marshmellows as a food!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Marms do not drink very much water although tams do.

She will be unsettled because the breeder has torn away from her family to sell to you.
She must be wondering whats going on.

That could be the reason for the eating not being stable.

I wouldnt go along the path of purchasing her sister.
Theres a better chance of 2 females being housed for company but there can still be problems.

One must become dominant.

She must be housed inside as you stated she rides on your dog.
Why would she look n a dog as company??

Shes a monkey!!!

Cant get my head round on you stated you did research...

Did it not cover housing or that they were social animals and should never be kept as pets..

Agree with all others about the mallows.
But as stated before we use very small amounts as a treat.
Maybe one every few days.

If any of ours need medication we put on or inside the mallow and they take it.

But as others have said they have no good values for them..

Agree also that if the breeder was selling both 
then they should have went together.

But personally i think they need to see a minimum of 2 births and carried a couple of times.

So 15-18 mnths would be a better age.
That way they have a better chance of learning from parents and siblings about being a monkey..

But theres still far to many breeders wanting a quick buck and usually very expencive quick buck.

From people with not enough knowledge to know any better.

They are a fantastic species of exotic and a joy to have and breed.
But they need to be Monkeys.


----------



## ihatechaos (Jul 5, 2012)

I have done my research, I know they're social animals but I'm constantly in the room with her and my friends is the happiest monkey and she's alone, so I thought seeing as I've witnessed how happy my friends is she would be ok alone for a month. He likes a family of 4 always and mischa was the 5th. So when their little brother gets older he's letting her sister go. Doesn't dominance only apply when there is a male there? She is eating now, and playing with her food before she eats it. Don't know what was wrong with her. I'm less worried now as she's eating and she's healthy. And the enclosure in my house has UV lights real timber and is heated. So yes I know how to look after her. She's just inside and not outside as where I live she would be stolen if outside. And ishe plays and snuggles with the puppy so I would call that company. Thanks so much for your advice guys its much appreciated!! So relieved now she's eating!!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you know that your friends monkey is 'happy'?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

ihatechaos said:


> I have done my research, I know they're social animals but *I'm constantly in the room with her* and my friends is the happiest monkey and she's alone, so I thought seeing as I've witnessed how happy my friends is she would be ok alone for a month. He likes a family of 4 always and mischa was the 5th. So when their little brother gets older he's letting her sister go. Doesn't dominance only apply when there is a male there? She is eating now, and playing with her food before she eats it. Don't know what was wrong with her. I'm less worried now as she's eating and she's healthy. And the enclosure in my house has UV lights real timber and is heated. So yes I know how to look after her. She's just inside and not outside as where I live she would be stolen if outside. And i*she plays and snuggles with the puppy so I would call that company*. Thanks so much for your advice guys its much appreciated!! So relieved now she's eating!!


Thing is neither you, nor your dog, are monkeys. A young monkey needs to be with parents for a longer time than most other mammals....something which yours has been denied. The company of other animals/humans can hardly be considered a good substitute for such an intelligent creature, because you cannot speak monkey, nor can you teach it monkey behaviour.

And as has already been said above....you really can't tell whether your friend's monkey is "happy" or not.

I hope you don't think everyone is jumping down your throat here, it's just that monkey husbandry is such a hot and controversial topic.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe, just maybe were flaming the OP more than is needed because yes they may have gotten a marmoset earlier than preferred but the seller also has a responsibility and they dont appear to have held it very well


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mattd24 said:


> Maybe, just maybe were flaming the OP more than is needed because yes they may have gotten a marmoset earlier than preferred but the seller also has a responsibility and they dont appear to have held it very well


This 'breeder' is just one of many who breed Marmosets & sell them to any Tom, Dick & Harry with enough money. Yes, these breeders should be stopped, but people who think they want a pet monkey need to do more research than just watching a couple of episodes of Friends. These irresponsible breeders keep chruning out baby Marmosets because there is a market.


----------



## ihatechaos (Jul 5, 2012)

Right. So I basically ask for ideas of why she wasn't eating (which he is now) and instead of help or ideas, everyone turns it into a semi-personal attack and implies I'm unfit to look after one. I didn't watch friends for research thanks I read books and studdied them for 3 years at University, however when they get here its a little bit daunting as you feel like you know nothing experience wise. I'm not a twat nor stupid thank you very much. Its just like having a baby, you know how to look after them then when they get here its a whole new ball park with regards to experience. I know they're social animals but if I didn't get Mischa, someone else might have!! And that someone else might not have known how to look after her! At least I know how and she's looked after better than some peoples kids! Her sister is here next month and she's never left alone and will be in the same room as me all summer. I never leave her for more than 10 mins and that's to make her food. So yeah, I think 3 years of studying monkeys at degree leven and reading every book there is means I know how to look after a monkey. She's eating fine now. So I no longer need your insulting insinuations or "help"... Big thanks to the people who did try to actually help though.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ihatechaos said:


> Right. So I basically ask for ideas of why she wasn't eating (which he is now) and instead of help or ideas, everyone turns it into a semi-personal attack and implies I'm unfit to look after one. I didn't watch friends for research thanks I read books and studdied them for 3 years at University, however when they get here its a little bit daunting as you feel like you know nothing experience wise. I'm not a twat nor stupid thank you very much. Its just like having a baby, you know how to look after them then when they get here its a whole new ball park with regards to experience. I know they're social animals but if I didn't get Mischa, someone else might have!! And that someone else might not have known how to look after her! At least I know how and she's looked after better than some peoples kids! Her sister is here next month and she's never left alone and will be in the same room as me all summer. I never leave her for more than 10 mins and that's to make her food. So yeah, I think 3 years of studying monkeys at degree leven and reading every book there is means I know how to look after a monkey. She's eating fine now. So I no longer need your insulting insinuations or "help"... Big thanks to the people who did try to actually help though.


No need to swear or to kick off. I didn't say YOUR research was watching an episode of Friends, I was just being sarcastic, but in truth, some people do actually see Friends or other tommy-rot & then think "oo I'd like a pet monkey too". Fact!

Im interested to know what degree course you studied for 3 years about primates. I would think that someone who studied at such a level would know enough to not support irresponsible breedrs, of any animal. Its like puppies in a pet shop. You should NEVER buy one, because if you do, more will just replace them. You are creating a market for pet shop puppies. The same with people buying from people who breed Marmosets. If people didn't buy from these unscrupulous 'breeders', the 'breeders' would soon stop breeding! Fact!

So Im sorry if you think some of us are having a go at you, but I can assure you we are not. We are just growing tired of dealing with these same situations every couple of weeks.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont know what books you had on marmosets.
Or a degree course.

You asked and answers were given.
Choice what to do with info is yours...

Same old same old.
When people dont hear what they expect then they go deffencive.

Did the books say a home environment was good?
Did they say human and dogs were good company for them.

You seem to think your dog situation is fine.
Company as you said...

Many a dead monkey from same situation as yours...
It will start bitting the dog as its what they do...

Monkeys should be monkeys and not pets.
Show me a book thst says diffrrent...

Should be kept with good ethics and husbandry to suit.

The sooner theres something done to prevent sales and monitor the better..

You even said you thought dominance was only if there was a male there.
Not the case...

As mrcriss said its looked on quite strictly about there welfare.

I do not know you or have ever met you.
But advice can be given.
Then its up to you.

I care about monkeys.
Work to keep them.
Have done probably before most on here were born.
So say things straight..
Nothing personal intended.
Monkeys best interest at heart..

Just hope it doesnt turn into another told you so....

What age did the books say to remove from parents?


We all blame the breeders.
But if you say you are aware how to look after them through research.
Then you must share the blame of this one being removed from troop too early for a solo period...

Not needed ss im sure the breeder would take your money and keep for you.
Till other was ready....

Although cant get my head round what breeder would sell two females...
Othrr than one that pumps out young for money from folk that know no better and will learn his bad ethics....

Here in scotland where sspca have animal welfare at heart.
They would confiscate any housed in a cage...

But rspca have biggrr fish to fry.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello again Ihatechaos

I'm sorry to hear you feel like this, i kind of expected it to happen as people do feel very strongly about primates, rightly so. Please try not to take it all personally as you must understand that there have already, while i have been a member on here, so many postings, similarish to yours, where the person asks for help, refuses to take on board any advice that they have asked for and then become abusive too. The Primate carers on here are very protective and passionate about the animals they adore. They really only want to help, sometimes it may not be worded or toned in the nicest of phrases but hey, lets put our feelings aside here and think of the animal that you are caring for. 

Ask the questions that you are concerned or require knowledge about and they will be answered but the worst that can happen here is that you feel you cant ask for help. There's only one thing that suffers and no one wants that. We all, every single one of us have made mistakes, hopefully learnt by them, so just remember that,. Go for it .......ask your questions :2thumb:

Take care, Paula


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

I know this is not help or aimed at the thread starter but probably sounding a bit apa I dont think they make good pets they are very intelligent and have feelings even emotion.they need so much space and dont really thrive in captivity exept maybe zoos who can give them the room imitating their natural surroundings and giving them the best diets I know people will say but you had them..yes but they was old breeding stock that I felt sorry for and paid well bribed to get them from them.it actually cost me the deposit for our house at the time.even back then we realised it was a bad idea keep them in a house it sounds silly but you could tell they was aware that they didn't belong.so we gave them to a zoo.all monkeys are unsuitable as pets imo.sorry to the thread starter as I know this is off topic.


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

I coudnt edit my post so I'm posting again.
I wouldn't say my opinion has changed but maybe it is outdated .I had to say after looking at the photos of enclosures on here care for them has come a very long way from when I got mine and you can tell without a doubt these people are trying their uttermost best to care for marmosets, aliburk,, jonnybrfc and others have definatly opened my eyes some


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

To the people who say primates are bad pets: They are no different from any other animal, of course they can be kept in captivity as long as you care for them correctly. Private keepers can take care of primates as well as or better than zoos. Surely as exotic keepers we should be promoting proper exotic care, not vilifying keeping primates like PETA would do? 

The thing is, when people say 'pet' they think of a monkey that's being kept in a parrot cage with a diaper and dress on it. Which is stupid. Imo a pet is any animal you keep. It doesn't matter if it's a monkey, bear or crocodile, it's still a pet in my book. Calling them pets doesn't mean they aren't kept in huge zoo like enclosures with the proper care. 

So there is no difference between private keepers and zoos.

I've been signed up a few days now but haven't posted until now so this is my first post  It just drives me crazy when I see primates being called bad pets. They're only bad pets to bad owners.


----------



## Cleggs (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not going to get into a debate about it the lsat time I had them was 25 years ago kept in parrot cages.and yes maybe it would of been a good idea to of look round the forum before my post.conditions are vastly better.why I said they make bad pets apart from the old way keeping them indoors is their closeness to us in their makeup.they are some what humane like in their actions coupled with emotions makes me wonder just how much do they understand about not being able to go running out free


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I wasn't referring just to you, there are many people who feel primates shouldn't be kept in captivity. But plenty of animals are more intelligent. African grey parrots and border collies are extremely intelligent, no doubt more so than marmosets, yet no one has any problem with them in captivity. Pigs are very intelligent but few people have a problem with eating them. 

In many ways primates are easier to keep than a lot of animals. Give them a large natural enclosure with plenty of enrichment, other primates of the same species and a healthy diet and they're happy. They don't need you to play with and spend time with them like a dog does.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Gryffindor said:


> To the people who say primates are bad pets: They are no different from any other animal, of course they can be kept in captivity as long as you care for them correctly. Private keepers can take care of primates as well as or better than zoos. Surely as exotic keepers we should be promoting proper exotic care, not vilifying keeping primates like PETA would do?
> 
> The thing is, when people say 'pet' they think of a monkey that's being kept in a parrot cage with a diaper and dress on it. Which is stupid. Imo a pet is any animal you keep. It doesn't matter if it's a monkey, bear or crocodile, it's still a pet in my book. Calling them pets doesn't mean they aren't kept in huge zoo like enclosures with the proper care.
> 
> ...


No they are bad pets because they bite and do what monkeys do.
They are a social animal that when they are kept as pets and get humanised they get no fear and bite more.

They need there own kind and nothing else and left to be monkeys.

Have kept many animals over the years and theres a bit more work in primates.

So would disagree as they are quite complex little critters.


----------

